# Help with boots?



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

fULLER FILLIES SHOW BOOT, I have these and can reccomend them, as being well made.


Fuller Fillies - SHOW BOOT


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for your help, I'll check those out.


----------



## IslandWB (Jul 15, 2011)

I have these in the XXwide Treadstone Field Boots - Womens Treadstone Tall Economy Field Boots


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Google hispar boots. I'm 5'1 and I have a huge calf. I think they make them up to 18 inches for someone my height. They also have an add a zipper option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OnTheBit (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys. Thanks for all your help. I went with some DevonAire XW Synthetics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

